

The UK Legalizes Eugenics (three parent in-vitro fertilization) - iwwr
http://www.iol.co.za/lifestyle/parenting/uk-begins-three-parent-ivf-debate-1.1384671#.UFcnVkasj2g

======
TomasSedovic
The submission's title is very misleading.

According to the article (titled "UK begins three-parent IVF debate") they are
starting a debate on the issue and seeking comments from the people.

They plan to send a report to the UK government in early 2013, which could
then possibly lead to legalising the procedure.

